# A3 3.2 Q @ 19



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi there, S3 Owners and 3.2Q's

Just wondering becuase I currently drive an A3 2.0 TDI Sport with all the frills on at the moment.

I am looking at the 3.2Q S-line's and womdering what discounts on the car itself you got because ive seen 9.8% off the car on certain forums.

- What would be insurance on a 3.2Q @ 19 not fully comp but as a named driver on someone elses. 
- Previous Cars Yaris T-Sport & AS Above 
- Garaged 
- Not beeing snobbish but some insurers take area and its nice here if the say it like that.

Regards David S


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

David,

Can't answer your discount question - but insurance is likely to be very very heavy seeing as you are just 19. I live in what should be a small quiet village and drive a TT 180 (Group 18), 4 years NCB Protected = Â£1200 - this is the cheapest I could find.

The A3 3.2 is an awesome car - do you not fancy a TT ?


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

I would go for the TT however they won't insure anyone on TT's becuase of their name if you get where I am coming from.

A3 is seen a little bit more "lets say toned down", I just fancy something like this after working hard and trading my A3 2.0 TDI Sport. (http://www.david-mann.com/mycar/image8)

What do you reckon as a named driver on A3.2Q. MY guestimate is 3-4K

Regards David S


----------



## A3QUAT32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi there,

I just picked up my A3 3.2 QSport and my insurance is about Â£1400 , Im in an average area, parked on street, 5 years NCB, 26 years old.

Im with Tesco.

Hope this helps

MarT


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks Alot, thats fully comp right?

Id be looking at named driver as fully comp would pull my panths further than my ankles.

Also ive been speakig on the german forums on www.a3-quattro.de and they say the 3.2 is the new s3 and there are no plans. AS the Germans are nearer to birth i reckon the RS is the next one to come out or the FSI variant.

If i was to get one:

Brilliant Red with Votex Bodykit
S-line 3.2Q with a few extras considering the car I have now.

David S


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

When you insure a car the insurance must be in the name of the 'main' driver. If the car is insured by someone elsewith you as a 'named' driver you can bet that if their is a accident with you driving and only 19 years of age the insurance company will investigate further and if they come to the conclution that you are the 'main' driver they will refuse to payout.

If you can afford the Â£20K loss then fine. Also you will never build up any no claims of your own so you insurance will always be expensive.

Think about it - if you cannot afford the insurance don't buy the car. Do what the rest of us have had to do at your age. Drive something that you can afford to insure and build up a good ncb and then buy the more powerful cars

David R
-----------------_-----
A3 2.0 TDI SE DSG


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

Here we go again.

Just because I can now afford the car someone gets on my back.

So your saying because the insurance is high buy a crap car for NCB

Naa, your contribution was useless nor helpful. You are also wrong about the main driver, if I pay to be insured as another driver on the same policy for the same car then I'm entitled to use the car as much as the main driver.

Also how are they going to "Investigate" further as to who drives the car anyway.

If you arrrsk me thats was a balls up answer.


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

Just the sort of reply I would expext from an imature 19 year old.

Try asking an insurance comapny about the main driver issue !


----------



## A3QUAT32 (Sep 18, 2004)

He does have a point about the NCB though, although when I was 19 I would have given my right arm for a car like that !

Lots of people have parents fronting insurance policies, at the end of the day it aint illegal. may be worth putting the car in your dads name to make it look better.

Have fun


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Don't be silly Dave. If you can afford the car you can afford the insurance. So what's the problem?

A3QUAT32 is perfectly right. If you do put your dad down as the main driver, you will have to register the car in your father's name. Every insurance company asks in whose name the car is in, and it doesn't take a genius to work out that if you own the car and your dad is the main driver, you're taking the piss and they will charge you extra. However, you don't have to be a genius to stick the car in your dad's name to get round it. :roll:

However, even though you will win to start off with, you will be stuffed in the long run. I'm 29 with 1 year's NCB. A TT V6 will still set me back at least Â£1,500. Fancy driving around in your "father's" car for the next 10 years? Even if you do, how long do you think before your insurance company susses what's going on.

If I were you, I'd stick with the TDI until you're 21/22. You will have got together 3 years' NCB, and you will have age on your side. Plus, by then there will be an RS3, or you could pick up a 3.2 for next to nothing. Even at the heady age of 29, I'm doing exactly the same.


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

Thats Exactly whats been done now. In my dad's name and so is the insurance.

However depreciation is an issue as you discussed in your previous post.

That guy David R talks non sense. " Immature 19 year old " ok then, the sort of reply from a mature adult isn't it.

However Karcsi 20/21 with a TDI, What the hell shall I do with my money  Can I resist the power my friend?

David S


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Errr, yes. And give "your" money to me! :roll:


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

Dave, the reason I think you are immature is that owning a car involves buying and insuring the car and not having to rely on someone else to do part of the process for you.

Karcsi is right. You have a good car at the moment, you have obviously spend money and time on it. Enjoy what you have until you can afford to buy and insure your next car as your own. It much better than driving your 'father's' car all the time.

That's what mature adults do. If you have money burning a hole in your pocket save it towards the insurance of the next car.

Dave R
---------------------------------
A3 2.0 TDI SE DSG


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

It's not the point though is it. Of having the car in my fathers name, its simply because of the young crap drivers thatr race in urban areas and thats why I get my knackers chopped off.

Therefore this stops me from having the car I want and have the money for. Insurance is no odd's to me whos name its in, just because its in my fathers name on paper doesnt say whos car it is else no one under the age of 20 would ever own a car would they.

David S


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

You still don't get the point do you. You say the insurance stops you from having the car that you want and have the money for. But if you cannot afford the insurance then you do not 'have the money for' as you put it. It all part and parcel of owning a car.

Quite a number of the young chaps where I work have perfectly reasonable cars and manage to insure them themselves with their insurance premiums improving each year as they build up their NCB.

You have a good car at the moment. Be satisfied with it for a few years. Use it to hone your driving skills and build up a good NCB. Once you get at least 5 years NCB you can get a protected bonus so that you do not loose it even if you do need to make a claim. A 25 year old with no NCB is going to have almost as much of a problems insuring a performance car as a 19 year old. It not only age that's important to an insurance company it's proven driving record with x years NCB.

You will not be able to insure your car as your father's for ever. If you do have a accident or your car is stolen, your father will probably no be too pleased to loose his NCB.

Think about it.

Dave R
---------------------------
A3 2.0 TDI SE DSG


----------



## A3QUAT32 (Sep 18, 2004)

I agree , I am 26 and paying through the nose for the car you are looking at even with 5 years protected NCB. I wanted an M3 to be honest but wasnt willing to pay over 2k to insure it , although having the audi A3Q3.2 has made me forget the idea of a silly M badge !!!!

I have worked my way up on the insurance by owning slightly more powerful cars each time.

The main thing , whatever you decide to do is make sure you dont give them any reason not to pay out.


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

Depreciation


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ok, from a legal stand point, the Main driver has to be the insured, with named being supplimental on the policy. In the case of husband and wife, the wife will generally insure the car, with the hubby on as named (chaeper for the moment) - this is accepatable, but can be questioned.

Now, with your fathers insurance, the car has to be in his name, as he is the main driver (in this case). He also has to then insure you as a driver, and due to your age they may well ask to restrict the milage on the car for you and impose a huge excess (Â£750 prob) - this will also be heavily weighted if you have a speeding ticket. If you do have an accident (not saying you will, but its always a possibility) your fathers no claims bonus is buggered, the cars usage may well be investigated, and ultimately insurance will not payout.

The reason why insurance is through the roof is because of kids and estates, but its also down to the proven fact that drivers with less experience and age, and male are more likely to have costly accidents. Also, added to this are the number of No Win No Fee claims for whiplash (for example) - nothing is for free!!

So to sum up, owning a car has a mutlitude of costs, these being purchase, insurance, servicing and depreciation. Like it or not, you are going to have to suffer all of these apsects of car ownership, and that if you cannot afford it, wait (or put it on HP). Which ever way you look at it, or try to twist it, it has to be paid - and should you become another statistic (not saying you will), you will be contributing to the cost of motoring, as it will be you who crashed, and not your father, thus you on the stats as a 19 year old in a too powerful car for their experience and their wallet (this is subjective and not aimed at you - its how it may be viewed).

People are offering you advice on a question you posed, they are talking from experience in the majority of cases, and should be taken as such.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

If your car is currently insured in your father's name then it will be ok for you to use it infrequently in the evenings and weekends. If you had an accident going too or from work I would suggest that the insurance company would rightly come to the conclusion that you are the main user and that you are therefore underinsured. The insurance companies are always willing to take your money, but will be more inclined to investigate a claim made by a named driver.

For the record, what you do with your spare cash is pay for the insurance in an honest manner. That should slow down any aspirations for a faster car for a little while.

There is absolutely no fun in life if you start off in a great car, where do you go from there? Most of your mates must be running round in sheds, so you are already streets ahead of them!


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

agreed, however I have to swap next year.

Maybe a 2.0T Quattro would be nice also just without the v6 which is a shame.

David


----------



## Nickolarse (Oct 4, 2004)

Dave,

with all due respect the way that you are planning to insure the vehicle is risky to say the least. A friend of mine did a similar thing so he could insure a 160bhp MG ZR at 19. Unfortunately he had an accident and the car was a total loss and the insurance company did not pay out.

As a result he lost Â£13k in one sitting......... ouch!!!!! :roll:


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

But why would tyhey not pay out, if you are driving the car as a named driver.

I know insuracne companies are wiggly, but unless you do somethign really stupid etc etc...

I pay to be a named driver on the car for use of the car, and if so and i didn't use the car that much (get where i am coming from)

I just dn't know how they would stand in court blah de blah.

Not trying to defedn myself here, as i know a 3.2 is you know..... But if i can afford it then why not that's all I am trying to point out here.

Please just trying to discuss. Regards David


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Because they can! I'm not quite sure how the insurance company proved that his father was not the main driver. Then again, I'm not sure on whom the burden of proof lies with such cases - the insurer or the insured. Perhaps it was so obvious that there was no hope of it being defended in court.

I guess your father owns a business of some sort? A friend of mine is insured by being an employee of his father's company. The company has a general insurance policy for all their cars and employees. Although, his father renovates does classic cars and repairs trashed modern top marques and his son does work for him on the odd occaison (used to much more when at school/uni. Insurance was peanuts, and he used to drive use around in Bentley's and such like. So it may or may not suit your situation.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

you say you can afford it...but you're not prepared to pay for what is legally a requirement of ownership - we all have to, so why do you think you should be any different?

Its comments like this that anger me, and just add to the many reasons why insurance is so expensive today - you dont get ANYTHING for nothing, and more often than not you dont get alot for your money.


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

So then whats the point of a named driver? Mild Use?

How can you distinguish between use, as there must be boundaries set else who can say what is right or wrong?

David S


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

The 'named-driver' is someone who is insured to drive the car, but only on an occasional basis. The policyholder is the person who normally owns the car and on who's driving record and age the insurance is based. Obvisously if a young driver is added to a policy as a 'named-driver' then the cost of that policy will increase but not by as much as if he were the main driver as the insurance company assume that the main driver will be driving the car most of the time and the 'named-driver' only occasionally.

For example I insure my car in my name and I am the registered keeper of that car. My wife is added to my policy as a 'named-driver'. My wife's car is insured in her name and I am listed on her policy as a 'named-driver'. My wife drives my car, but only occasionly. She uses her own car to go back and forth to work everyday. When we go out together I normally drive - because I enjoy driving.

Although I have maximum and protected ncb my insurance is actually slightly cheaper when my wife is added as a 'named-driver'. Women are generally regarded as a better insurance risk in a car than a man.

This 'named-driver' lark replaces the 'any driver' situation which used to be applied to some policies were anyone was insured to drive the car provided they had the drivers permission. But with more expensive and more powerful cars insurance companies are not prepared to insure 'anyone' to drive the car.

Quite complicated I agree, but that's how the system works. Insurance companies are well aware of the bending of the rules that go on to allow young drivers to insure powerful cars in their parent's names. Most of the time it's not a problem, BUT if there is an accident where a lot of money is to be paid out then they look more closely. Insurance companies share a central data-base of information and if the parent already has another car insured with them or another insurer then they may decide not to pay out and will be up to you and your parents to prove that you only used the car occassionaly as a 'named-driver' and that they used the car as their main car on a day to day basis. The insurance company holds all the cards as they are the ones with the money. No proof, no pay-out.

If you want a more definitive answer to who can and cannot be regarded as a 'named-driver' try asking the insurance company.

David R
-----------------------
A3 2.0 TDI SE DSG


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

But im going to use it occationally aren't I? Who's following me when I drive the car on an occasional basis as I more then often catch the bus.

My dad likes his S4 for weekends and a 3.2 for week days doesnt he.

D


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

In that case you better start saving your bus tickets as it will down to you to prove that you only used it occassionaly.

Whats more, you will still be in the same position when you are 25 or even 30 with zero ncb. No insurance company driving record and still getting very expensive quotes to insurance anything other than a 50cc moped.

Come into the real world Dave.

Dave R
-----------------------
A3 2.0 TDI SE DSG


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

h5djr said:


> In that case you better start saving your bus tickets as it will down to you to prove that you only used it occassionaly.
> 
> Whats more, you will still be in the same position when you are 25 or even 30 with zero ncb. No insurance company driving record and still getting very expensive quotes to insurance anything other than a 50cc moped.
> 
> ...


I can second that... I keep getting 0 NCB through no fault of my own and it is murder getting a fair insurance quote on anything, and I hit 31 this year!!


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

Yes but look at your 350Z, who cares.

Enjoy life as you live it, I won't enjoy a clio 172 I'm sorry.

Dave 0 CB for a few years who's bothered when you got IAM and can pay at 21 for fully comp.

Dave


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

I very much doubt that insurance with 0% ncb will be any cheaper at 21 than 19. 21 used to be the magic age when insurance became cheaper by I think now you will find it's 25. Even 25 with 0% ncb will still be very expensive.

Perhaps as getting the value of your car if you have an accident seems to be of little concern, you should try and insure it 3rd party, fire and theft.

Dave R
------------------
A3 TDI SE DSG


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

what you seem to not appreciate is that JampoTT PAYS for fully comp on his car and does not piggy back off someone elses insurance - if you can afford it, pay it, if not, stick with your Clio.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae said:


> what you seem to not appreciate is that JampoTT PAYS for fully comp on his car and does not piggy back off someone elses insurance - if you can afford it, pay it, if not, stick with your Clio.


and he PAYS THROUGH THE NOSE...

Last year was the first time in 4 years that my premium came under Â£1000.

Having had some [email protected] smack the side of me and deny liability earlier this year, my 2 years NCB earned since the LAST time someone crashed into my (PARKED) car will be back to zero AGAIN. You can just imagine the quotes I'm getting...

The sooner you can build up 4 years NCB and PROTECT it, the better.

I'm still chasing insurance for the last smack. Reopened the file this week and have solicitors persuing. If its not sorted by renewal, it looks likely that I'm going to have to settle with my own insurers personally. Â£1500 and some pocket change (on top of the excess I've already paid...)

Why? Because having 3 years NCB instead of 0 (1 more at renewal rather than having lost 2) is going to be worth MORE than Â£1500 over the coming few years.... and if I pay my insurance company the amount they have paid out in respect of my claim, they'll not dock my NCB...

Quote differences between 3yrs and 0yrs are big...

Earn the NCB as quickly as you can. Protect it as soon as you can. Drive whatever you can afford to accomplish this, IMHO.

As an aside, I also insure a military landrover @ Â£85 fully comp per year. A couple of years claim free on that policy and I'll be laughing. I'm effectively "buying" a whole new lot of NCB for Â£85pa...


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Note to any insurers out there, if a 19 year old called Dave has an accident in a 3.2, you have everything you need to cancel the policy here


----------



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

Buying a car is the easy bit. Being able to insure it and maintain it is the difficult bit.

Dave, you say you have money to buy the car, that's all well and good! But can you afford to maintain the car? If I remember rightly from Audi-Sport.net you are a student - you must have some part-time job! :lol:

Joking aside, what I would recommend is biting the bullet for your first year and getting some NCB behind you. The first year will be a killer. The second year you will see a big difference.


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

Yes I live in Bristol, UK.

My dads name is Barry Walsh

Post Code - BS48 3DY

Bye, Ian grow up.

I know but i catch the bus alot, and i want a go in a 3.2 which my dads getting.

Sorry if I portrayed the wrong impression, hehe maybe Ill catch up one time.

Also who said I had a clio? Yes I own a clio mate, whatever you say goes as I'm not mature enoughfor you am I? A topic on insurance isn't allowed is it and you don't have a dream do you......

Regards Dave S


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Dave, I'd amend that post if I were you. I'm guessing your family is quite well off, so giving out your father's name and your home's postcode on the net is not a sound idea.

And could you please help folk like me with few working brain cells by writing what you mean, rather than want you think. I have no idea what you were going on about for half of your last post!


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

Karcsi, it was a balls up post. In other words write c*rap.

I haven't given any personal information out, so don't worry my friend, you are one member of this board I really like.

Regards Dave


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

At no stage did I personally attack you, I merely made a point. You have asked a question to a forum of people who have been experiencing driving, and they have given you constructive advice, albeit not entirely to your liking. You stated a Clio 172 in a previous post, not me.

I personally dont care what you do with whatever car you desire, or aspire, to "own", but I do care that you flagrantly seem to think that you have some right to cheat the insurers (much as I would agree that they rip off the british driver pretty convincingly, but thats a separate topic). At the end of the day, its your decision, and no one on here is going to make you do anything you dont want to do.

You stated earlier....



> Therefore this stops me from having the car I want and have the money for. Insurance is no odd's to me whos name its in, just because its in my fathers name on paper doesnt say whos car it is else no one under the age of 20 would ever own a car would they.


then changed it to....



> I know but i catch the bus alot, and i want a go in a 3.2 which my dads getting.


Seems like you change your story more than Politician!!

As far a being not mature enough - it seems that you have some kind of hang up with this, as you keep bringing it up. At no stage did I infer that you were of said disposition.

I wish you the best of luck in finding insurance for which ever car that you end up buying, and that you dont have to experience any of the scenarios that have been mentioned.

Jae


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

Taken.

I am just considering the odd's, as i have an a3 2.0 tdi sport now


----------

